# Pregnancy - Pregnancy and herbal treatments



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone. Could anyone help me please. I am in early days of pregnancy (2nd attempt with IUI) almost 6 weeks. 
However I want to pamper myself as a treat with some nice body treatments and bathroom products. However I am worried about what I can and cannot use. 
I want to buy Clarins Body Treatment Oil tonic for my tummy and thighs to prevent stretchmarks. that is fine as it says it is helpful in pregnancy. Howeve their products and well as other well know good quality products contain botanical/herbal (not sure what the right word is products such as basil, orange oil, rosemary, sage etc. How are you supposed to know which is sage and which should you strictly avoid at all means? Are there any particular brands that you can buy or buy on from the net that are more suitable or directed for pregnancy. I need lots, cleanser, toner, moisturizer, shower gel, shampoo etc. 
Hopefully someone will be able to help me and hope this posting will help anyone else in the same situation.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Scarlet 

Congrats on the pregnancy. You may like to get this info checked out but my understanding is as follows that there are some essential oils that should be avoided in preganancy. However,most commercial products actually contain very little of these and can be used. Where they cannot be they normally say very clearly on the packet, think of the litigation if they did not and there was even a small risk it.

There are however, a lot of ranges which are directed at pregnancy which you can use if you prefer. There are also a number of ranges which though are not specifically aimed at pg do not have the botanicals in such as Simple and Clinique.

I have no changed the products I use vastly. The only thing I have found is I have always been prone to react to products and my skin is significantly more sensitive now and reacts far more easily. It maybe worth seeing if you can sample any products before purchase to check this out. Most of the large cosmetic brands willbe able to help you with this.

Clare


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Scarlett

congratulations!

I was recommended the Clarins Body Treatment oil when I wanted to buy my sister a birthday present when she was pregnant. I lost lots of weight and have saggy skin and started to use it yonks ago and have continued to do so throughout my treatment - you only need a tiny amount. I think that the oils in this are not so concentrated so should be OK. My sister had very few stretch marks!! Sadly I already have marks due to being so obsese.

Concentrated essential oils are another matter, my reflexologist would only use lavender or tea tree oil on me whilst I was on treatment as these are safe for pregnancy. Tea tree is fab for cuts and grazes and spots! Lavender is also good for burns!

Other products I use are Clinique for face, a Clarins body cream and simple bath foam.

I am not an expert in this area so you may wish to check out more carefully!

Lindajane


----------



## sarah102 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi Lindajane
I have followed your threads for ages and feel like I know you (weird or what)
I had a ++++++++ve yesterday and like you can't believe it. I hope your hospital goes fab on Monday. I' sure it will.
I just wanted to say, I already have a 4 year old little boy and when I was pregnant I used Vaseline Intensive care Derma care, from finding out I was pregnant. I smoothered my tummy every night when I went to bed, actually DH used to do it!!
I have not got any stretchmarks,so this time I will be starting again, I'd best stock up.
I'm sure that it isn't harmful as my little boy is perfect!!( well I would say that wouldn't I !!)
Let me know where you are posting so I can keep up with you, minky, mini, Hollie etc.
Good luck
Sarahxx


----------

